# Ghost Shrimp question and tank photo



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago one of my ghost shrimp started turning white. After completely turning white, and no longer see through at all, he died. Now another one is turning white too. Here is a picture:


Here is a picture of my newest setup:


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one that turned white about 3 weeks ago as well. Been wondering what is up with him, but he seems to be doing ok, just easier to spot. Anyone know what the white ghost shrimp mean?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

getting ready to molt? I dunno I had a couple do the turning white trick and they died. The one that I have that is still kicking hasn' turned white, but has doubled in size since I brought him home.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Did the little guy pull though?


----------

